
Verizon Changes Exit Package for Workers It Planned to Outsource - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/verizon-changes-exit-package-for-workers-it-planned-to-outsource-1539295703
======
masonic
The jobs are _still_ being outsourced to Infosys, so the title is misnamed.

------
whatupmd
1,000 are offered package... wasn’t it something like 40K being layed off?

